# March madness NCAA tournament challenge



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

We are about to that time again for the NCAA tournament challenge.

Anybody who would like to join in is welcome.
A few things to remember....
1 bracket per person, use your forum name as your bracket name so we can keep track of who's who
Good luck to all who enter.
Picks will be in a week or so

https://yho.com/tourney?g=36218&k=d6fecce8e4ea9b55


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Lets do it again! Not that Im good at this but its a good time!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm in thanks . GO UK


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

*BYU come from ahead loss!*

What a classic cougar meltdown tonight...

Just a couple weeks ago, I overheard the cougar play by play announcers more or less taking a shot at Utah for their apparent inability to score like the cougars. Guess they'll never learn that if you want to make a run in any tournament, you have got to play defense. BYU has the athletes to play better defense. Problem is, there is too much focus on firing up a shot within the first 14 seconds of the shot clock. Problem is as many of you basketball nuts know, your rebounders aren't usually in very good position to control an O-board, and long rebounds can turn into transition points. Then on the Defensive end, just continue to give up open shots.... 80 shots tonight versus 58 for BYU. Eventually, a team will find a rhythm if you continue to allow them to shoot. Too bad for them I guess. I thoroughly enjoy watching Collinsworth play, even as a Utah fan. Kids a player... If he develops a perimeter shot, the kid will play in the NBA.

Hopefully the Runnin' Ute's will fair better. They have an interesting match-up. Utah's size and length is far greater than the Lumberjacks. We'll see how Coach K matches up against it. On a side note, Utah is 7-0 coming off losses this year with most of those being 20+ point wins.

The "experts" on ESPN had BYU to the Sweet 16, while they had Utah being upset by SFA. The computers had Utah in the Sweet 16, and BYU falling to Ole Miss. Kind of interesting... Since BYUs already lost, hopefully this trend will continue!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Time to Order Pizza:mrgreen:

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=33863701&ni...-get-a-vasectomy-eat-more-pizza&s_cid=queue-3


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Several one point games yesterday. -#&#*!- Stinks being on the losing end of a one point game.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Holy guacamole batman I'm tied for 2nd! The world is ending, the sky is falling...:grin:


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Standings after the first round


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

-O,-I suck:!::!::!::!: 5 games lost by 1point.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are the standings after the second round


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Going into the elite eight


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Going into the final four


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

It is finally over...Congrats Ridgetop!!!
Thanks everybody who joined in


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

:first:Congrats Ridgetop.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys.
Last night was sure bitter sweet. 
It was fun to win the bracket challenge and all but I really wanted the badgers to win.
I hate the Blue Devils!
Until next year.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well for once I didn't come in last in a March Madness bracket challenge....that's a first for me.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Well for once I didn't come in last in a March Madness bracket challenge....that's a first for me.


I guess you have me to thank for that.Sheez _I need to watch a little more hoops:mrgreen:_


----------

